# Condiments: hot dogs, who puts what on.



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2019)

This topic has come up before. So lets get it out in the open, and take a poll. Included will be mustard, ketchup, onions, relish, cheese, sauce(Michigan or Coney) and other. If you choose other please state in a reply what other is.


----------



## xray (Oct 17, 2019)

Mustard and onion

Or

Mustard and chopped dill pickles

Or

Bacon and cheese 

Those are my 3 go to choices. A hotdog place down the street from me does everything dogs...chili, onions, relish and mustard for .89¢ a piece. A typical lunch order is 3 dogs with everything, cheese and gravy fries and an iced tea for about $7


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 17, 2019)

This is a hard choice because my mood changes. I picked the classics, but there is no "wrong" answer in my book.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 17, 2019)

My other would be jalapenos or serrano peppers or others similar.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 17, 2019)

Mustard, mayo, Whataburger ketchup-spicy (get at Walmart) cheese, and chile. Nathan's dogs or our favorite.


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 17, 2019)

Coney, Flint style :-)


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 17, 2019)

I like pretty much all of the things listed but i voted mustard because that is my standard go-to for just about all things that go on a hot dog bun. Occasionally ill go all out and make what i call the "club dawg"  this is a pretty different style dog but trust me its awesome!  The topings are.....arugula lettuce , bacon peices, sliced cherrie tomato's salt and peppered and mayo..yes i said it.. mayo. Kinda like a club sandwich.  If anyone tries it out and likes those types of topings on a sandwich i promise you wont be disappointed!


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 17, 2019)

I like everything: mustard, ketchup, relish, onion and of course my home made Thai chili hot souse.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 17, 2019)

Mustard(spicy brown, hot, or regular ole yellow) and shredded cheese. Chili too if that is involved


----------



## sandyut (Oct 17, 2019)

very mood dependent...   Love cheese and onions tho.  But a good ole chili dog is a fav as well.


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 17, 2019)

Chili (Coney), mustard, and onion is my go-to dog, but sometimes I'll go with ketchup, mustard, onion, and sauerkraut (didn't see the kraut as a choice). Depends on what I'm in the mood for...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 17, 2019)

I said mustard but it can be most any kind of mustard and the onions.

Warren


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 17, 2019)

Ketchup on beef dog's, mustard on the rest.
I personally don't understand loading up dogs with all kinds of different condiments, Unless the dog isn't worth tasting. I like to taste the sausage.


----------



## Cabo (Oct 17, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Mustard(spicy brown, hot, or regular ole yellow) and shredded cheese. Chili too if that is involved



What he said


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 17, 2019)

I like  ketchup and mustard and onions on mine,


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 17, 2019)

Mustard, onions, sweet pickle relish. I save the ketchup for the fries or onion rings. Not crazy about cheese or chili on a dog, but love them together in a bowl.

Once you move into sausages, I keep the mustard, dump the relish, and grill onions and peppers, sometimes adding a thick homemade Italian red sauce.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 17, 2019)

Ketchup is for fries and making bbq sauce.  applied to any meat product straight is a crime...sorry I am sure that sentiment will stimulate a flame out or highjack.  but needed to be said.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 17, 2019)

I don't even like ketchup on hamburgers, but will add bbq sauce to a burger bun, but I've strayed off the thread.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 17, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> I don't even like ketchup on hamburgers, but will add bbq sauce to a burger bun.


  Amen to that!


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 17, 2019)

Ketchup, mustard, onions, relish. I'll skip the onions sometimes. I have, many years ago, put salsa on hotdogs ;)

Btw, what is "Michigan sauce"?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2019)

Always Mustard---Whichever Mustard is closest---Usually Just Yellow.

Rarely I'll throw a strip of Bacon on, or a slice of melted cheese, or some (Hot Dog) Mustard Relish, but usually just Mustard.

I haven't put Ketchup on a Hot Dog since I was about 10 years old, when I used to like everything Sweet.


Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2019)

Yellow mustard and kraut .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Oct 17, 2019)

I checked everything. I love coleslaw, bacon, fried onions, french fries, etc. on my hot dog.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 17, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> I checked everything. I love coleslaw, bacon, fried onions, french fries, etc. on my hot dog.


where do find room for the hotdog


----------



## xray (Oct 17, 2019)

Forgot about kraut, now I want one. I can’t really get into ketchup anymore.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Oct 17, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> where do find room for the hotdog



Not all at once. But I do like to stack it with toppings. Even throw some mac and cheese on it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2019)

My preference is a beef hot dog topped with either a Coney or Michigan sauce.  Ketchup is spread on the roll. I also like raw onions on the top. Once in a while I like melted cheese spread over and under a split hot dog sandwiched between between two New England rolls. 

Chris


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Oct 17, 2019)

xray said:


> Mustard and onion
> 
> Or
> 
> ...



Where at in NEPA?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2019)

xray said:


> Forgot about kraut, now I want one. I can’t really get into ketchup anymore.



I forgot about Kraut too---And Chili, but those are only rare specialties.
I'm still mainly Mustard only.

Bear


----------



## xray (Oct 17, 2019)

Mountaintop, Luzerne County


----------



## xray (Oct 17, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Where at in NEPA?





xray said:


> Mountaintop, Luzerne County


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Ketchup, mustard, onions, relish. I'll skip the onions sometimes. I have, many years ago, put salsa on hotdogs ;)
> 
> Btw, what is "Michigan sauce"?



To me a Michigan, and Coney are basically the same. It's a ground beef sauce. The Michigan is a tad spicier then a Coney. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Mustard, mayo, Whataburger ketchup-spicy (get at Walmart) cheese, and chile. Nathan's dogs or our favorite.



Hawg, I have to say that's a new one on me. I've never seen anyone put mayo on a hot dog. Once in a blue moon mayo on a bologna sammie, but never a hot dog. 

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 17, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Hawg, I have to say that's a new one on me. I've never seen anyone put mayo on a hot dog. Once in a blue moon mayo on a bologna sammie, but never a hot dog.
> 
> Chris



Oh yea, mayo or my personal favorite Miracle Whip!

Now I am really in trouble....

Seriously I usually just do mustard (spicy brown) and maybe some cheese ( I put cheese on everything - it's like bacon in my book). And don't get me started about chili on a dog.....you may have seen this thread. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cincinnati-style-chili-and-cheese-coneys.290190/

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Yellow mustard and kraut .



I love kraut and knockwurst, but not on hot dogs for some reason. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I love kraut and knockwurst, but not on hot dogs for some reason.
> 
> Chris





gmc2003 said:


> I love kraut and knockwurst, but not on hot dogs for some reason.
> 
> Chris




You still put Ketchup on, even with Kraut, on your knockwurst??
And you manage not to Barf?

Bear


----------



## doughboyb (Oct 17, 2019)

Sport peppers, yellow mustard, onions, and sweet pickle relish on a poppy seed bun. What other way is there?? When I lived in Madison the only place to get a true Chicago dog in the entire city was the local Home Depot of all places. They did a really good job. Now I want one.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 17, 2019)

I need to see photos in this thread for these lovely creations/concoctions you guys are coming up with.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 17, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> I need to see photos in this thread for these lovely creations/concoctions you guys are coming up with.


Just got home from work. I have all the ingredients for my "club dawg" might be a few minuts but ill post some pictures. Tomato is marinating in its own juices as we speak from the salt and pepper . After seeing all this i knew this was what i was going to have for my dinner tonight lol!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 17, 2019)

Texas Hot Wiener Style...Coney/Chili Sauce, Raw Onions and Mustard.
OR
The Famous Hot Dog Johnny's Style...Raw Onion, Mustard and a Dill Pickled Spear.
OR
NJ Italian Hot Dog...Two Hot Dogs, and Mustard in half a 10" circle of Baked Pizza Dough, forming a pocket. Next the Dogs are topped with a pile of Fried Peppers and Onions. Lastly a bunch of French Fries and Ketchup finishes off the Italian Hotdog.

The Dogs, all, must be in a natural casing and Griddle cooked in Bacon Grease...JJ


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 17, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> To me a Michigan, and Coney are basically the same. It's a ground beef sauce. The Michigan is a tad spicier then a Coney.
> 
> Chris



Yep. However Michigan is divided between "Detroit" and "Flint" style sauces. Detroit style is basically low rent chili out of a can slopped onto a hotdog and a bun.

Flint style is a dryer (think "loose meat" from the Roseanne show consistency) style topping cooked in lard on a steamed bun with a kogels brand Vienna. You can guess my preference ;-)

That being said, this is one of the many things that you can no longer find its best original State in Flint. The best were always found at Angelo's on the East end in Flint. Which has not been a vibrant neighborhood in the better part of 50 years. 

Angelo's closed a couple of years ago and moved to the more affluent area that is known as Grand Blanc. Now they offer both style coneys at the same restaurant. Ugh. you can theoretically get the Flint style Coney in its original form at a place called starlite which has been featured on a food Network show or two. But they suck.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2019)

I like a variety but I’d i had one go to it would be coney, shredded cheese , diced raw onion and brown mustard.


----------



## S-met (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm very mood-dependent and very opportunistic.
When hungry, I'll eat one plane. Missing a bun? Sammich bread and a slice of pepper Jack. Tortilla, salsa and cheese.

Last dog was chili-cheese and raw onions about a week ago. Occasionally add sour creamy - very rare though.

Mustard and kraut. Or cortido.

Kimchi (once with crispy fried pork belly - I'd do that again).

Dill pickles (never sweet or bread&butter)

Occasionally bacon. Once I did bacon & bleu. I'd do that again.

Roasted Hatch chilies.

Sauteed onions (good with bacon & bleu) or saute peppers and cheese for a bastardized cheesesteak dog.

Carnitas, salsa verde and cajeta cheese.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 17, 2019)

A taste thing that will change.
Up to my teens it was catsup (ketchup) or Dairy Queen Chili Dog.
20's it changed to mustard.  Also first experience with a Chicago dog. Very tasty, but too much other stuff to enjoy the Vienna dog in my palate.
30's married a German and learned to appreciate sauerkraut, especially fried in bratwurst grease.


chopsaw said:


> Yellow mustard and kraut .


Yellow is a yes, but prefer German or deli mustard. Kraut is a must.
My cheap and easy is Costco or Sam's Club for $1.50 and drink.

I make bagel dogs from Costco dinner dogs.  That's another post?


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 18, 2019)

Does chili count? Otherwise horse radish mustard, cheese and/or onions.


----------



## cmichini (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm kind of a purist:
- Mustard & onion
- Mustard & kraut
- Chili & onion

The type of mustard can vary (depending mood or where I'm at).
Chili needs to have no beans and not too runny.
If you get too much stuff on there it either gets too muddled.


----------



## Braz (Oct 18, 2019)

Chicago style, at home.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> I need to see photos in this thread for these lovely creations/concoctions you guys are coming up with.



Mustard Only---Bear's Favorite "KISS" Method. (Quarter Pound Berks' Dog)


----------



## cmichini (Oct 18, 2019)

Braz - Those windy city dogs look pretty tasty. Maybe I need to get out more. LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm surprised, with all the California Members, nobody has posted a Mex/LA Street/Danger Dog as their go to. I've yet to try one but, a Bacon Wrapped Dog with Ketchup, Mayo, Mustard, sauteed Peppers and Onions, Tomato, Jalapeño, Avocado and Cilantro, sounds like" Fun in a Bun " to me. Probably gonna need a Bib to eat a couple...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2019)

COME ON NY! Nobody eating Sabrett's Dirty Water Dogs!?!?
Street Vendors all throughout NYC and even in NJ, sell natural casing Sabrett Hot Dogs heated in a Nasty Looking but, oh so flavoursome, Water seasoned with Onion, Red Pepper, Cumin, Nutmeg and a dose of Ketchup. A steamed Bun can be topped with a variety of Toppings that include, Sauerkraut, Mustard, Raw Onion, Ketchup (For the Kiddies), Pickle Relish and/or the Iconic, NY invention, Red Onion Sauce! Recipes vary a bit but Sauteed Red Onions get simmered in a Thickened Sauce of Balsamic Vinegar, Ketchup, Dijon Mustard, Brown Sugar, Garlic Powder, Cinnamon and a dash of Hot Sauce, until soft.
I prefer Dirty Water Dogs with Mustard, Sauerkraut, Raw Onion AND Red Onion Sauce to hold it all down...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I prefer Dirty Water Dogs with Mustard, Sauerkraut, Raw Onion AND Red Onion Sauce to hold it all down...JJ



Dang! That tastes good in my imagination! Would need a hefty dog to to shine through those flavors, but I'd try it in a heartbeat!


----------



## kit s (Oct 18, 2019)

Mustard but every blue moon or so will throw some relish on.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 18, 2019)

No wrong way to eat a dog.  I will even admit I get in the mood for dogs chopped and added to baked beans.  This summer we have been using whatever was one sale, usually Ballpark and we totally grilled it to death, total char.   Like 

 kit s
 mustard (Gluden's usually) and sweet relish in a blue moon.  Went through the onion phase a while back and wife still loves hers that way.  I mince it very finely in a Ninja.  All this being said, Tony Packo's is easily my fave.  Anyone into Chili dogs needs to try one.  Life altering.  Dead serious, cheap killer eats and totally worth a drive.  Dog is actually kolbasz but it is the actually the chili that makes it what it is.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2019)

Like Raw Onion on your Dog but find the flavor too Sharp? Chop the Onion fine, place in a Sieve and rinse under Cold Water. Drain thoroughly, place in a Tea Towel and squeeze any remaining water out. Top your Dog and enjoy. 
A bit off topic but, if anyone is interested, I have a very tasty, Authentic, German Potato Soup Recipe, made with Knockwurst or Hot Dogs. This soup is Hearty, Creamy, with chunks of Potato, Hot Dogs and flavored with Caraway Seed. Both different and interesting...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 18, 2019)

One of me and my wife's favorite shared memories involves hot dogs. She visited me at Cubi Point in the Philippines when I was in the Navy. The gee dunks, and the bar in the BOQ, all served roller dogs nestled into steamed buns. Mustard, chopped onions, and sweet relish, sitting in the bar caddy for hours, were our favorite condiments...and that's why we still eat dogs that way to this day, decades later. We still call them Cubi Dogs when we're in the mood for a summer favorite.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> A bit off topic but, if anyone is interested, I have a very tasty, Authentic, German Potato Soup Recipe, made with Knockwurst or Hot Dogs


i'd be interested, with the colder weather coming it sounds good. just say you like your hotdogs covered with potatoes and caraway seeds.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2019)

That was the only reason I hated to work in Central & North Jersey---All they had was those lousy Sabrett Dogs up there!!  All the rest of Jersey has Berks Dogs, at their Wawas. None of the Climbers liked Sabrett Dogs either.

Bear


----------



## Omnivore (Oct 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Texas Hot Wiener Style...Coney/Chili Sauce, Raw Onions and Mustard.
> OR
> The Famous Hot Dog Johnny's Style...Raw Onion, Mustard and a Dill Pickled Spear.
> OR
> ...


Holy cow my heart skipped a beat when you mentioned Hot Dog Johnny's. I was born and raised 15 minutes east of that place and have so many memories of eating those fried dogs with onion, pickle and mustard, overlooking the Pequest River. Can't forget the ice cold birch beer in frosted mugs. My German great grandma would get buttermilk in a styrofoam cup with a straw! (Which killed me as a kid because I always thought is was a milkshake and would take a sip of it only to find out that it certainly was not a milkshake). Thanks for the walk down memory lane.


----------



## xray (Oct 18, 2019)

I’ve been to Hotdog Johnny’s a few times as well. When I drove for an armored car company my furthest stop was just over the Delaware water gap to the Colombia exit on 80 in NJ. Every now and then we’d detour down to Buttzville for some Johnny’s.

Boss found out when the mileage wasn’t adding up. Next week, he rode shotgun because he wanted to try their hotdogs!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2019)

smokerjim
 Here you go my Friend. This was given to me by my Father's best friend, who was a first generation German American ...JJ

*Authentic German Potato Soup*

1Stk Butter
2Lbs Sausage of choice*
2C diced Onion
1C diced Leeks
4-5 Carrots, diced
4 Ribs Celery, diced
2-3 Cloves Garlic, minced
3Lbs Red Potatoes, 3/4" Dice**
2T Fine Chopped Fresh Parsley
1tsp Caraway Seed
1tsp Fresh Thyme Leaves
1/2C AP Flour
4C Chicken Broth
1C White Wine
2C Heavy Cream
1tsp Maggi Seasoning, optional but traditional.
1tsp Black Pepper
Salt or Chix Base to taste.

Note: * Knockwurst is classic but, Hot Dogs are a great substitute, slice about 1/2" thick. Brats work too. Remove from the casing and roll in about 1/2" balls, then saute just until Golden.

** I use Red Potatoes for a chunky soup and Yellow or Russet for pureed soup.

Add Butter to an 6QT stock pot and lightly brown the Sausage, remove and set aside.
Add Mirepoix, Herbs and Spices and saute until Onions are translucent.
Add Flour and make a Roux.
Add Broth and Wine and whisk to combine then add Potatoes.
Bring to a boil, reduce to simmer.
Add Sausage and cook until Potatoes are tender, about 35-45 minutes.
Add Cream, Maggi and Black Pepper. Bring just to a simmer.
Add Salt or Base to desired taste and serve.

Makes 8 Dinner Portions or about 16 Apps.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 18, 2019)

been to hotdog Johnnies a few times myself, hotdogs are good but I still don't like buttermilk, next time i'm in jersey though i'm going to a wawa for a 1/4 pounder.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2019)

xray said:


> I’ve been to Hotdog Johnny’s a few times as well. When I drove for an armored car company my furthest stop was just over the Delaware water gap to the Colombia exit on 80 in NJ. Every now and then we’d detour down to Buttzville for some Johnny’s.
> 
> Boss found out when the mileage wasn’t adding up. Next week, he rode shotgun because he wanted to try their hotdogs!




And The Boss did Buy, Right?!?!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Authentic German Potato Soup


thank you sir, I will give a try, it looks delicous.


----------



## xray (Oct 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> And The Boss did Buy, Right?!?!
> 
> Bear



Yeah, he always did! He liked being on the road. We were always eating somewhere.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah Johnny's holds some Great Memories. Had my first Johnny's Dog, plain, in 1964. At that time the quickest route from NJ to Scranton PA and Grandma's house, was 33 to 46 and up through the Gap. By 1970, I  was eating them with the Works.
When I first met my Wife, 1986, I took her on a ride to see the Fall Foliage which is great on the way up to Johnny's. Until we moved to PA, that Johnny's Trip was a annual Fall event.
Once we had the three Girls, we would take them to Johnny's when visiting my Parents in NJ.
Now that my Girls are grown and married, they occasionally take their Husbands on a trek to Hot Dog Johnny's.
If you include my Parent's trips to Johnny's and Mom's home town, starting in 1955, that's over 60 years and three generations of my family enjoying Hot Dog Johnny's!...JJ

BTW...I too learned Buttermilk tastes nothing like Butter or a Milkshake at the hands of my Grandmother during an early trip to Johnny's!


----------



## xray (Oct 18, 2019)

The buttermilk (shudders)...I remember taking my armored car partner there for the first time in the middle of summer, we pull up and he goes “ooh fresh buttermilk!” 

I respond on the walkie-talkie, “Hey man, it’s like 90 degrees and our a/c isn’t working that well. Get the frosted birch beer instead.”

He insisted on the buttermilk, he thought it would be like a vanilla shake....he had a photo finish racing back to the toilet at our base in Wilkes-Barre. I think he even sharted, but he’ll take that one to the grave.

So every time I see the scene in Anchorman where Will Ferrell is drinking the milk on a hot day, I think of that story.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 18, 2019)

I'll cook with buttermilk, but that's as close as it gets to me. My dad loved it, and I never understood why.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> You still put Ketchup on, even with Kraut, on your knockwurst??
> And you manage not to Barf?
> 
> Bear



No not on the knockwurst on the side to dip the wurst into. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 18, 2019)

These are also good. Cheese stuffed hot dog wrapped in bacon. UMMMM good. Add some Michigan sauce and your in hot dog heaven. 













Chris


----------



## Braz (Oct 18, 2019)

The Indianapolis 500 tradition of the winner taking a swig of milk actually started with the 1913 race winner Jules Goulx requesting BUTTERMILK to drink at the end of the 6.5 hour race. I cannot imagine...


----------



## xray (Oct 18, 2019)

Anybody else get a hankering with all this hotdog talk? Made two Nathans with sauerkraut and mustard for dinner


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 18, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> These are also good. Cheese stuffed hot dog wrapped in bacon. UMMMM good. Add some Michigan sauce and your in hot dog heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Maybe if you're slopping that Detroit ish on there i guess. :-D


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 18, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> One of me and my wife's favorite shared memories involves hot dogs. She visited me at Cubi Point in the Philippines when I was in the Navy.
> ...
> We still call them Cubi Dogs when we're in the mood for a summer favorite.


Ah, memories.
I'll be visiting the Naval Air Museum at Pensacola in December.  I'll look for them on the menu at the Cubi Point Restaurant.

Recognized your Navy wings.  My brother was HC-1 crew chief, swimmer and machinist mate with 3 tours of Vietnam


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 18, 2019)

Never heard of "Michigan Sauce" or "Coney Sauce".
Hoping someone has a great recipe as my searches resulted in a mediocre bland English style meat sauce.   I prefer something that has more flavor.


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 19, 2019)

Closest I could find in a quick search. There's another one out there I'll post if I can hunt it down :-)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> No not on the knockwurst on the side to dip the wurst into.
> 
> Chris




I was mostly worried that you would mix Ketchup with Kraut. Yuck!!
I don't know anybody that does that, but Kraut always goes Great with Mustard.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2019)

xray said:


> The buttermilk (shudders)...I remember taking my armored car partner there for the first time in the middle of summer, we pull up and he goes “ooh fresh buttermilk!”
> 
> I respond on the walkie-talkie, “Hey man, it’s like 90 degrees and our a/c isn’t working that well. Get the frosted birch beer instead.”
> 
> ...




I learned my lesson in Hawaii.
After Vietnam, I was stationed in Hawaii, and we ran 1.5 miles every morning in that heat, as soon as I got there from my off-post housing. I was used to drinking a glass of Plain Milk in the morning, but I had to stop, because it would turn sour in me and come right back up, in the Hawaiian Heat, at the end of the run. Luckily there was a Dumpster right in back of where we ended the run.
I tried Grape Juice, but that burned if it worked it's way back up, so the only thing I could hold down was a glass of Ice Tea.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 19, 2019)

The bulk of the Texas Weiner Shops in Central and North Jersey are Greek owned. This led to the Allspice, Cinnamon and Oregano, playing a leading roll in the sauces flavor. Texas Weiner Chili is also great on Cheese Fries and Cheese Burgers!
Until today, this Recipe has only been passed around to Family Members, mostly because I had aspirations of selling the jarred sauce at some point. Since you guys asked, and I got no money to start a business, I  will share my favorite Hot Dog Topping here...JJ

*Coney Sauce/Texas Weiner Chili*

1C Chopped Onion
1/2C Chopped Green Pepper
2ea Cloves Garlic
2T EVOO
3C Water
2Lb Grnd Beef
1/2C Ketchup
2T Tomato Paste
6T Chili Powder
4T Kitchen Bouquet Browning Sauce
2tsp Allspice
1tsp Salt
1tsp Blk Pepper
1tsp Cumin
1tsp Cinnamon
1tsp Oregano
1/2tsp Thyme
Cayenne Pepper to Taste

Puree the Onion, Pepper and Garlic until very fine. Saute the Veg in EVOO until it starts to get golden. Add the water to deglaze the pan. Add the remaining ingredients stirring well to break up the meat into fine pieces and combine ingredients. Bring Sauce to a boil, reduce heat and simmer to desired thickness. Stir frequently.
NOTE: New Jersey Law carries a Fine of $1000 and 6 Months in Jail for, Removing the Fat from any Texas Weiner Sauce! 

The Classic Texas Weiner is a Griddle cooked, 10" long 1/4 Pound Natural Casing Hot Dog, browned in Bacon Grease. This is placed on a Steamed Bun, topped with a bead of Yellow Mustard, finely chopped Raw Onions and Chili Sauce on top. Stir the Fat into the Sauce before application!
I know it sounds wierd not Browning the Meat but, you can't get the super fine texture unless the meat is added to the water, Raw. I played with this recipe for a year until I got it right. Enjoy!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2019)

Ok here's the Michigan sauce that I've been making for a few years. Sorry if this post doesn't sound right. I'm at work and have to hurry.

1 Teaspoon Salt
1 Teaspoon Pepper
2 Teaspoons Chili Powder
1 Medium Onion
2 Pounds Steak Hamburg
3 Cloves Garlic
5 Tablespoons butter
1 Bouillon cube
2 Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce
32 oz of beef broth
½ Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper

Finely mince the onion and saute in a stew pot using the butter. Add the hamburger and the beef broth. Stir until hamburger starts separating. Add the rest of the ingredients and stir. Simmer until desired thickness obtained. Usually 2 1/2 to 3 hours. Add more cayenne or chili pepper if desired. 

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 19, 2019)

Same cooking technique. It makes all the difference. I've looked at dozens of Recipes and Youtube Videos and only found one that added the the meat raw to the liquid. All the rest Browned the Beef first. That makes a Lumpy course Chili that falls off the Hot Dog. Not good...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Same cooking technique. It makes all the difference. I've looked at dozens of Recipes and Youtube Videos and only found one that added the the meat raw to the liquid. All the rest Browned the Beef first. That makes a Lumpy course Chili that falls off the Hot Dog. Not good...JJ



A long time ago in Burlington we had a "red-hots" hot dog joint. It was in the 70's but the decor had never been updated since the 50's. I was working as a bouncer at a bar nearby and one of the cooks came in. We started chatting and although he wouldn't reveal the the recipe to the red-hot sauce, but he did spill the beans on how to cook the hamburger. I was a tad reluctant to try it at first but after numerous times trying to get the ground beef into a fine(non lumpy) state by frying it. I decided to give it a go. I haven't looked back since. I used to make my chili this way also, but have switched from ground beef chili to chuck meat chunks. I leave the ground beef to the hot dog sauce. 

BTW, Chef JJ I'm definitely going to try that German potato soup in another month or so. It sounds great. 

Chris


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks all for sauce recipes.
The tip on simmering not browning the raw beef is priceless.

Already have 5 servings of my potato soup in the freezer.
The "authentic" version may have to wait until next year when leeks are in season again.
Agree on the tater selections.  Norland (red), Yukon (yellow) and purple (don't remember the variety) are what I (try) to grow in garden.  Hooved rats (deer) got in there and grazed down the tops because I forgot to plug in the electric fence this summer.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 20, 2019)

This is my remake of the Bagel Dogs they sold at Costco back in the 90's when I lived in Puget Sound (Seattle area). Might have carried for more years, but didn't get a local store until 10 years ago and no longer carried.

Bagel dough recipe comes from
http://www.circle-b-kitchen.com/food-and-recipes/2012/2/17/homemade-bagel-dogs.html

I cut a Costco dinner frank in half and wrap in bagel dough, boil, then bake out.
I use 7 Costco dogs to make a batch of 14 instead of the 12 franks used in the recipe.
Tried a couple full size Costco dogs in a batch last year.  Too big of a meal and to handle for me.  (Wish I had a photo of my coworker 2 handing it down).

Needs a mix of mustard and ketchup to satisfy my High School Toastie Doggie craving.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks good. I do miss the great Bagels we got in NJ. I have to give these a try...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 21, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> This is my remake of the Bagel Dogs they sold at Costco back in the 90's when I lived in Puget Sound (Seattle area). Might have carried for more years, but didn't get a local store until 10 years ago and no longer carried.
> 
> Bagel dough recipe comes from
> http://www.circle-b-kitchen.com/food-and-recipes/2012/2/17/homemade-bagel-dogs.html
> ...



I'm a big fan of both bagels and hot dogs. This recipe seem simple enough(even for a non-baker like myself). I also enjoy pigs in a blanket so this will quite possibly take it up another rung on the ladder. Thanks for posting.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 21, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> This is my remake of the Bagel Dogs


Nice . Looked thru that link , like the strip / wrap method . 
I did some pretzel wrapped polish awhile back . Think I'll try the strip next time . Thanks for the idea .


----------

